# Tentative Hi



## Sooze (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I am new to this site and have been diagnosed for one year and have ignored the diagnosis until now....how silly is that...I suppose I did not believe it !  Anyway I am here now !

Sooze


----------



## Steff (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi and a very warm welcome Sooze I think like alot of us you hve felt the same way, denial is a very easy emotion for us all to feel but in the end the realisations hits , you are here now and we will do all we can for you if and when you need advice/ask questions we are a really good bunch of people wide varietys of background and ages but all with one thing in common diabetes xx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Sooze, welcome to the forum! The good thing is that you are believing it now, so you can start working towards getting good numbers and good health! Anything you are worried about or need answers to, we'll try our best to answer - or if you just want to have a gripe or a rant, that's fine too!


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 5, 2009)

welcome sooze, nice to have you hear. If you have any questions there is always someone who can help. 

How are your team? are they supportive?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Hello and Welcome to the forum Sooze  anything you want to know just ask *


----------



## aymes (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Sooze, glad you found us and welcome to the forum. The more I read other people's stories the more common initially ignoring or denying the diagnosis seems to be. 
Hope to see you about on the boards.
A


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 5, 2009)

hi sooze and a very warm welcome


----------



## vince13 (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Sooze - glad you are coming to terms with it all now and can move on.  If you need help, someone on here is always ready to answer any questions, give support and generally listen.  It's made a difference to how I've understood the diagnosis - but I still wish it wasn't true !!


----------



## Sugarbum (Sep 5, 2009)

HI Sooze,

Warm welcome to the forum. At least you only ignored it for a year! And here you are so thats not a bad thing. I had my own period of being very selective shall we say! Diabetes isnt easy is it? There is so much to learn. Hope the forum is enjoyable for you anyway.

Lots of Love
Lou xx


----------



## tracey w (Sep 5, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## sasha1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Sooze ..

Welcome to the forum .. The large extended family .. 

Heidi
xx


----------



## HelenP (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Sooze, welcome to the forum, hope you find it as helpful as I have.

xx


----------



## Corrine (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Sooze and welcome. You've come to the right place!


----------

